# GUATEMALA CITY | New US Embassy | U/C



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

NEW
*UNITED STATES EMBASSY*


```
Design Architect:[URL="http://millerhull.com/"] The Miller Hull Partnership[/URL]
Architect of Record: [B][URL="https://www.facebook.com/paredesaleman/"]Paredes Alemán Arquitectos[/URL][/B]
```














































US Embassy Guatemala

Site:



























*pflunkert*



C_F said:


> *VIKATOR*​
> Gracias a Vikator! kay:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Paredes Alemán*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

On the upper right



VIKATOR said:


> 20181108_112814-01 by Víctor Bran, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Miller Hull*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

More progress

*Encargado de Negocios y Alcalde visitaron Nuevo Complejo de la Embajada
Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Guatemala*









*Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Guatemala*​


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Revista construir*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*soletanchefreyssinet*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

enlace - Sammy


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*
Bureau of Overseas Buildings Operations* - _Axel Paredes_

*
Bureau of Overseas Buildings Operations* - _Axel Paredes_


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*_sammyblanco*


----------

